# Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for a USB DAC?



## pbakes (May 13, 2020)

I'm using a NextDrive Spectra X usb-C DAC paired with Sennheiser HD 660's, and I'm hoping to get the unlocked realtek drivers working for 5.1 capabilities, but I can't find a thread for getting the unlocked drivers to work with external USB DAC's. Any ideas on where to begin looking?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2020)

those drivers probably dont exist.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 14, 2020)

External audio does not pass through Realtek, so no Realtek mod will be useful in your case.
You can get surround effects such as Dolby Atmos applied to you audio device using APO Driver.


----------



## pbakes (May 14, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> External audio does not pass through Realtek, so no Realtek mod will be useful in your case.
> You can get surround effects such as Dolby Atmos applied to you audio device using APO Driver.


This is exactly what I was looking for, thank you!

EDIT: I followed the directions for installing the APO driver, but I noticed that the Audio Enhancers download link is not working. Is there a mirror for that file anywhere? After installation still nothing special is showing up on my device.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 14, 2020)

pbakes said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for, thank you!
> 
> EDIT: I followed the directions for installing the APO driver, but I noticed that the Audio Enhancers download link is not working. Is there a mirror for that file anywhere? After installation still nothing special is showing up on my device.


Try another browser. Firefox and new edge can open the link.


----------



## pbakes (May 14, 2020)

Well I got it to open by enabling my VPN. But even after installing the apo drivers and some of the audio enhancers nothing is working. Maybe I'll try installing with Viper4Windows to see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2020)

pbakes said:


> Well I got it to open by enabling my VPN. But even after installing the apo drivers and some of the audio enhancers nothing is working. Maybe I'll try installing with Viper4Windows to see if that helps. Thanks


What endpoint you are using in fx configurator?


----------



## pbakes (May 15, 2020)

I decided that there were too many hoops to jump through for my setup. I'm going to sell my DAC and maybe buy the Sound BlasterX G6. Try that out.


----------

